# Need some advice/help



## Mossy Beard (Nov 4, 2009)

Hi, 
I'm a "new guy" here and the Site looks great.
I've got some questions for my new "rig".
Last summer I sold my Honda Fourtrax 4x4 and plow(great machine) and got a new Honda Rubicon with a Moose 55" plow. I also put on a Viper 3500# winch.
My old set-up was a warn plow with the electric lift mounted down on the plow frame with a pulley up on the front rack.
The winch on the Rubicon is mounted pretty low on the front. There not much distance from the "hook" to the plow frame attachment point.
I noticed that with the new configuration, you have to be careful when raising the plow that the winch hook is not pulled back into the spool.

How can I set up a "two line lift" to get some more 'free cable" in front of the spool ?

I did put a "snatch block pulley" down on the plow but 'not sure where to hook the line on the machine. ( without rubbing on the front of the atv)

Sorry to be so long but any help/comments would be greatly appreciated ! (even pictures of your set-up better yet)

Many Thanks, Mossy Beard


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

welcome and i hear ya on the low mounting point it sucks, need a plow frame built like a truck imo


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

My Idea would be to run a Bar out over the front of the ATV. Bolt it up the the front rack so that it extend's out past your front bumper run the pulley up there. so you go from the winch to the overhead pulley on the bar and then down to the plow so when your lifting the plow up your pullin vertical from the over head pulley back to your winch.

just my thought's.

sublime out.


----------



## Mossy Beard (Nov 4, 2009)

Thanks for the responses.
I thought about the "lift boom" over the front. Sounds good, I just have to figure how to build it.
I'd like to find some aluminum plate and piece of aluminum square tube, to weld to it. Then maybe u-bolt the plate to the front rack ?
Will it make a difference if the winch hook is 'up on the boom' or the pulley ?

Thx, Mossy Beard


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

I would go from the Winch to the Pulley on the boom and then down to the plow,

this way you can keep an eye on the cable in the pulley to make sure it stay's in the cradle of the pulley and dosn't side track on you.

just my thoughts on it.


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

yea a flat late on the front would work good, as you can remove easily, you got me thinkin now uh oh


----------



## Reb (Feb 8, 2008)

Can't you just take the hook off the winch line and connect the winch line directly to the plow?


----------



## Mossy Beard (Nov 4, 2009)

*Reb*

Your right, I could cut the hook off and use a cable clamp. I'm not sure I want to do that but it would be shorter.
I was looking thru some "stuff" last nite and found a piece of 2" galvanized unistrut.
I think it will be easy enough to drill a couple holes for clamps and fasten it to the rack. I'll give it a try and see what happens ?
If successful, I'll fab up something more "fancy". ( aluminum...)

Mossy Beard


----------



## Reb (Feb 8, 2008)

Sorry Mossy, I thought you had the Warn winch so you would be able to just unpin the hook to remove it.

Myself, I would just switch to the synthetic rope and leave off the hook.

http://img145.imageshack.us/i/attachingsyntheticropetgy2.pdf/


----------

